
Windows 10 now uses machine learning to stop updates when PC is in use - JWLong
https://www.theverge.com/2018/7/25/17614842/microsoft-windows-10-updates-reboot-pc-machine-learning-feature
======
ddavis
Sounds like using a TI-89 calculator to solve "what is 2+2?"

